# Anyone had success with a leash reactivity training class?



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Have you attended any obedience classes with Lucy? Just an observation from what I'm reading I believe Lucy is picking up on your anxiety and feeling very uncertain about the upcoming situation so she is taking the "I'll protect you" approach. It's more about you than the leash.
Just me but I never let my girl greet anyone. I just tell people we are in training. I had one person that continued to approach (no dog) but had to tell him outright to back off. I would not reward the over excited behavior by allowing her to greet him. But at the same time I don't get anxious but quite calm and in control. I don't give a flip if people have a problem with my less than social approach.
Sounds like you could use a good class. The secret is learning to keep calm and learning to read the body language of your dog. The correction needs to happen before they get to the lunging, snarling phase. If you catch it, you can either make a quick correction (learn how to do it correctly) or put them in a down and reward until the other dog goes by. Either way you have to remain in control and calm.
I don't know anything about a class for reactivity but a good NOVICE obedience class will certainly help.


----------



## Lucy222 (Aug 15, 2016)

Thanks for the reply and the ideas! I have had Lucy in puppy classes and first level of obedience. She did well in both, but this was mostly before the leash reactivity started to show up, it started right near the end of the obedience class and I haven't wanted to take the second level until I get her reactivity under control.  I don't want to be the one who shows up to class with my dog seeming completely nuts! (she really is lovely other than this).
I think you're right though, I know I get anxious if I see another dog coming our way, and she definitely picks up on all of my moods and feelings, whatever they may be! But it is so hard not to feel that way, not knowing how Lucy is going react! And when she does I feel frustrated and helpless, which I'm sure she picks up on also and just adds to the "negative feelings" when other dogs come around. I could contact the place we did her first level of obedience and see what they say, if they think it would be good for her to attend the next level. I did like them and she did well and learned lots in just a few weeks there. I also know they offer individualized training programs, so maybe that's a better option than the group leash reactivity classes.

Hmmm, sometimes all I need is a little discussion like this to get my mind thinking about other options!


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Return to class... it takes 12 yrs for kids to complete school, dogs don't get it all in 1st grade either. Training is more for you than the dog, they are there to teach you how to handle your dog in any situation.
Please don't take offense but it doesn't matter what anyone else in the class thinks, you are there to learn just as they are. Everyone in the class is there because they have an issue, if they were perfect they wouldn't need the class. A good class will help you learn and provide support. 
Just a suggestion from a great grandma... life is too short to waste your time being concerned about other peoples view on you or your dog. Make yourself proud and enjoy life!


----------



## Gleepers (Apr 20, 2016)

I agree with returning to class. Exposure and practice are the best way to deal with it. 
I'm on my second reactive dog. My old malamute was reactive and dog aggressive. Took me 4 years to get him to walk like a gentleman. 
Penny used to be fantastic. Then we got the little guy. He was great when we brought him home but a few weeks later he got fixed and after that had issues. He is very friendly and loves to say hi but if he can't greet he turns into a 20lb cujo!
I had to pull him from training as we do 4-H and my 9 yo just couldn't handle it, nor was it fair to the other kids. Had it been adults with dogs we would have stuck it out. 
I plan to try again next year with him. Penny started to pick up in his issues but the regular training has been great for her. 
As for Ted, we have been uding CARE techniques since about Feb and it's been going good. Not 100% yet but noticeable improvement. When I'm solo and walking both dogs I generally avoid, cross the street and practice from a farther distance. If I get a walking buddy to take Penny, Ted and I will just pull off to the side and work. They can't learn if they don't have the exposure to practice. 
http://careforreactivedogs.com/start-here/


----------



## Lucy222 (Aug 15, 2016)

Gleepers said:


> He is very friendly and loves to say hi but if he can't greet he turns into a 20lb cujo!


This is just like Lucy! Only she turns into a 65lb cujo. :|

Thank you though for offering your advice! I will definitely contact the obedience school and see if maybe we can do a few one on one sessions before venturing in to take the next level of obedience as a group. Or even the first level again just to gain confidence for both her and myself! You are both right that we do need to go back and work through it as hiding it my house and quiet neighbourhood isn't going to fix anything!

She isn't terrible right now, and I don't see the reactive behaviour all of the time, but when I do see it, I don't like it one bit and I know it's not a behaviour to be taken lightly so I'd really like to address it before it becomes something a lot more difficult to handle. I will contact the obedience school today and let you know how it goes!


----------



## Good as Gold (Nov 30, 2016)

I don't have a leash reactive dog (well, not yet, but he's only 7 months!), but I take my puppy sometimes to a "Pack Walk" in the area. There are a number of these in my area (usually free or a nominal fee) and they are attended by all types of dogs and breeds, many of whom DO have leash reactivity issues or issues in general with other dogs or people. The supervising trainer will take the lead to assist and keep everything safe. Dogs with severe issues usually start out way far away from the training activities so that they can see and hear, but at a safe distance that they can handle. With repeated exposure and practice, I've seen great success with those dogs in learning good behaviors and being brought closer to the fold each week and eventually fully a part of the "pack".. There is more than just a walk involved, there are training games/activities before and after the actual walk part and it is really tiring for the dogs (BONUS!!!) The Pack Walks I have attended from 2 different trainers were similar in structure and both 1 hour sessions. My puppy is DONE at 45 minutes.... while he can do a whole 1 hour indoor general obedience class, these sessions just mentally are more challenging even though he is pretty sociable. So you might look for something like this for your dog.


----------



## Gleepers (Apr 20, 2016)

Thought of this this morning. Don't know what equipment you walk with but when my daughter is walking Penny or at training Penny wears a harness (H style) Even if the leash isn't attached. She is only 12 and if Penny acts up or anything daughter can use the back of the harness as a handle to help control the dog. It's come in handy a few times. Might be helpful for you to be able to keep calm if you have "an emergency brake"


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

I can't add much more, but just wanted to confirm your feeling about perhaps taking the beginner class again. I have done this in the past. It never hurts, you can start slow, both of you learn the commands again, and then you can progress to the next level. There is no rule which says you can't go back to the beginning. Also, I agree with what others have said above - don't worry about hurting someone else's feelings if you turn and head the other direction, or cross the street (if you have the opportunity to do so) while you are training and getting the behavior under control. I have done that many times. As said above, just smile and say you are doing training with your dog and need to keep him focused. You recognize there is a problem and you want to get it corrected - which you sound like you are headed in the right direction. Good luck!


----------

